# Pallet Jack Recommendation



## 682bear (Nov 19, 2020)

I've had an old, worn out pallet jack for a couple of years... it started bleeding down a couple of months ago, so a few weeks ago, I bought a Strongway 5500 lb jack from Northern Tool.

The first time I used the new jack, I was trying to move a 3800 lb mill across a smooth concrete floor. The jack lifted the weight fine, but would not roll at all... wouldn't budge...

I finally used the old jack to move the mill... and returned the new jack and got a refund.

Today, the old jack finally died... with every pump, it rises a little, then sinks back down. I topped off the oil and bled it, but it didn't help any...

So, I need some recommendations on a good, useable jack, hopefully one that won't require a second mortgage, but it would be nice to get one that will roll under load...

Thanks- Bear


----------



## jmkasunich (Nov 19, 2020)

No recommendations regarding a new jack (I live near HGR surplus, if I needed one I would go there).  However, have you thought about repairing the one you have?   Most likely the problem is a seal or O-ring.  Sounds like you have nothing to lose - take it apart and see if you can find the problem.


----------



## 682bear (Nov 19, 2020)

Yeah... I'm planning to look at it tomorrow, put it up on sawhorses so I can see it without standing on my head... 

-Bear


----------



## cathead (Nov 19, 2020)

Usually there is a ball bearing that holds the pressure against the seat.  If a little piece of dirt
gets under the ball bearing, it will bleed down slowly.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 19, 2020)

You might be able to fix it good as new with a couple of o-rings and a cleaning.  That's typically how it goes with this type of hydraulic tool.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 19, 2020)

682bear said:


> I've had an old, worn out pallet jack for a couple of years... it started bleeding down a couple of months ago, so a few weeks ago, I bought a Strongway 5500 lb jack from Northern Tool.
> 
> The first time I used the new jack, I was trying to move a 3800 lb mill across a smooth concrete floor. The jack lifted the weight fine, but would not roll at all... wouldn't budge...
> 
> ...



You can almost certainly rebuild the hydraulics on your old jack.  If you don't feel like doing it yourself
try these folks:  Metro Hydraulic Jack Co. in Newark NJ.  (973-350-0111).  They just rebuilt the hydraulics
on my floor jack.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 19, 2020)

it would appear that you may have one of 2 problems.
first, the check ball as mentioned before, must seat, or fluid gets by
secondary is internal seal bypass, the fluid is leaking internally past the ram seal.

does the pallet jack leak any fluid?
usually, topping off a hydraulic unit means there was leakage.


----------



## 682bear (Nov 20, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> it would appear that you may have one of 2 problems.
> first, the check ball as mentioned before, must seat, or fluid gets by
> secondary is internal seal bypass, the fluid is leaking internally past the ram seal.
> 
> ...



No, no noticeable leaks... the oil was just barely below the level of the fill plug.

I've never been into a hydraulic jack... where is the check ball and o-rings located? Would they be in the valve?

-Bear


----------



## cathead (Nov 20, 2020)

I can't say for all jacks but usually there is one ball valve and seat under the closure valve and one at the bottom end of the ram. 
Seldom does the main ram seal take to leaking from my experience.


----------



## 682bear (Nov 20, 2020)

I took the valve out... didn't see anything particularly wrong with it, but decided to see if I could order a rebuild kit... anyway, while I was looking at it, I noticed a broken weld on the frame of the pallet jack. I grabbed a light and started going over the whole jack... there are 3 broken welds and a couple of obvious cracks in the left fork.

I've decided its time to retire it. I could weld the cracks up and re-weld the broken welds, but how many cracks are there that I can't see?

I'll just see if I can find a new one. I just don't know enough about them to know what brands are quality and which ones are not.

-Bear


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 20, 2020)

Sounds like you made a good choice.  I think there is a difference between your Chinese Harbor Freight/Northern Tool pallet jack and the ones you find on commercial floors.  In my area, I could pick one up off auction or CL within a day or two for a little more than a new Chinese one costs.  The paint might not be as glossy as sweet and sour sauce, but I bet you'd be happier.  Besides, you know the difference between a load rating and a Chinese load rating- one is the safe capacity, and the other is the absolute failure point.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 20, 2020)

Yale and Crown made quality pallet jacks into 2000.
i can't say what current production is like


----------



## middle.road (Nov 20, 2020)

If we had but known a couple of weeks ago.    
There were a couple of dozen at an auction up here by us.
Stock from grocery store closures. Crowns, Yales, Elp. Going prices were $50-$120
I was going to go after one but I don't have anywhere to store one out of the weather currently.



	

		
			
		

		
	
...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
...


	

		
			
		

		
	
....


----------



## 682bear (Nov 23, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Yale and Crown made quality pallet jacks into 2000.
> i can't say what current production is like



Based on your recommendation...




I guess if you want good quality, you have to pay for it, right?

I drove over to Buford, GA and picked this up this morning. Brand spankin' new and with a 3 year warrantee... it was more than I wanted to pay, but my wife said 'but you need a good one, don't you?' Sooo... lol

-Bear


----------



## middle.road (Nov 23, 2020)

Have to agree with the Wife on that.
Not safe to be using one with cracks and other issues.


682bear said:


> Based on your recommendation...
> 
> View attachment 345103
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 24, 2020)

682bear said:


> Based on your recommendation...
> 
> View attachment 345103
> 
> ...


You will be in great shape for a long time!
Crown pallet jacks are well designed.


----------

